# Update Plain Changing table



## jcastle482 (Aug 16, 2013)

I recently purchased a used changing table (see attached) for basically two reasons, it was solid and the price was right (cheap). The attached image is the same model and design but mine needs to be refinished. I feel it looks very plain and I'm not sold on the bullnose finish everywhere. I'm usually pretty good at thinking of ways to dress something up, but I'm at a loss on this one. Any ideas on how to spruce this thing up? Route new edges? New drawer fronts? New moldings? Some pictures with your thoughts would be great. I want to avoid painting because the wood matches the crib.

Thanks!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

The simple round covers on the edges may be a smart practical consideration that I could make a case for keeping--after all, it leaves no tight crevasses for baby debris to get lodged in! What does your crib look like?

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

I imagine some cool hardware would do wonders for the aesthetics of it. Or you could paint stuff along the perimeter of the faces, maybe a vine here and there just to accent things.

Congrats on the kid!
Acer


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think all I would do to it is make backsplashes for the end sections and put some pulls on the drawers. The wood has a oak color to it but I think it's made out of ash.


----------



## jcastle482 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you Acer! 

Attached is a picture of the crib, it's nothing fancy but should do the job. Actually the crib came with the changing table and both made by KinderKraft. 

I have to agree with Steve, this isn't Oak and very well could be ash. I thought of adding some new hardware and still might but I know there is something there that could really turn this thing around, just can't figure it out. 

I appreciate the feedback.


----------

